# Help with syno petricolas



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok here it is... I have had a small group of syno petricolas for over two years now and decided that I want to spawn them. I have been using this time to condition them and grow them out. I have spawned serveral different catfish as well as 20 or so different africans. To date.. syno muliti, three different cory cats, albino and brown bristlenose, fronts, kenyi, fryeri, ngara flametail, and on and on... So I am not to this all....

So, I placed the group of them (6, two males four females) in a 20 gallon long, water and temp is dead on. For filters I have a fry friendly sponge filter with a power head on it... Food, sinking algae, shrimp pellets, and mostly live black worms, frozen blood worms.... For spawning site, I used the inverted flower pot method. I have been getting 100 to 200 eggs every two or three days... Now for the problem. The eggs all turn bad. I have first pulled the eggs and placed in different tumblers, eggs to small and go thur it..... then left the eggs in the bowl and added a air stone and removed parents, then place bowl in a 2 1/2 gallon tank with air stone, then place 1/4 of eggs in bare bottom 2 1/2 gallon, 1/4 in regular net (small one) and 1/2 in a small brine shrimp net.. with a air stone under each net and one in the tank.. I have done this with or with out anti-fungal in the water. Always using water from the tank the eggs came from. Now what, could both males be shooting blanks.. ? what else can I try..?

brian


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi Brian,

First, you probably have Syno. lucipinnis, just to muddy your water a bit .

Second, were your Synos little fry two years ago? If so, the males very well could just not be quite mature enough yet. Have you seen any wigglers at all? You might be trying too hard to aerate the eggs. They really need very little oxygenated water over them for hatching and are a bit fragile. I worked really hard to get spawns and work with them at first, but was only successful on a larger scale when I got too busy to mess with them. THEN I had a couple hundred! I would just leave the pot in there over the marbles and on the second day I would siphon out the fry into a condo. They eat on the third day.

Our fish club is going to make a few condos tonight at the meeting with pictures, so I'll post that when I get them uploaded and all that.

Barbie


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope.. they where not small fry two years ago, and nope not to much air... I have learned about 5 years ago with the african and syno multip. eggs alot of air and movement is a bad thing. just enough..... As for them being syno petri. I am pretty sure. I bought them from a place in Pittsburgh, Pa.... The owner of the shop at the time was Eric Bobrock.. not sure if you know him or not.. but he knows his fish.. mostly his catfish... As a last resort, I think I might have to call him.


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope.. they where not small fry two years ago, and nope not to much air... I have learned about 5 years ago with the african and syno multip. eggs alot of air and movement is a bad thing. just enough..... As for them being syno petri. I am pretty sure. I bought them from a place in Pittsburgh, Pa.... The owner of the shop at the time was Eric Bobrock.. not sure if you know him or not.. but he knows his fish.. mostly his catfish... As a last resort, I think I might have to call him.


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope.. they where not small fry two years ago, and nope not to much air... I have learned about 5 years ago with the african and syno multip. eggs alot of air and movement is a bad thing. just enough..... As for them being syno petri. I am pretty sure. I bought them from a place in Pittsburgh, Pa.... The owner of the shop at the time was Eric Bobrock.. not sure if you know him or not.. but he knows his fish.. mostly his catfish... As a last resort, I think I might have to call him.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Didn't they just introduce the name Lucipinnis about 2 years ago? Maybe they WERE known as Petricola then?


----------



## Brian325 (Feb 3, 2003)

ok, here it is.. I now have three fry. I know it is not a good ratio, but at least I got some. I tried another method. This time i remove the parents and left the eggs alone. Not sure how many eggs I got but now have three fry..

As for the type of catfish.. well it seems that the differences are slight. So anyhelp.. My fish look just like the picture of syno petricolas in the aqua log book.. my copy is about 2 years old. The only thing I know for sure is that the adults seem to be a little darker in color and they are about 6 inches long for the males and around 4 1/2 maybe 5 inches for the females... Does that help?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

They've got to be petricola. My lucipinnis are about 3-4 years old and they're still only about 3" long.


----------

